#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Χωρική μεταβολή

## Balance

Πήγα να καταθέσω στο κτηματολόγιο, μια αίτηση του ιδιοκτήτη για να δηλώσω τα τετραγωνικά μέτρα της ιδιοκτησίας (εντός παλαιού σχεδίου πόλεως) κι επειδή ήταν κατά 3μ2 μικρότερο σύμφωνα με την αποτύπωση μου μου είπαν ότι πρέπει να γίνει χωρική μεταβολή. Η συμβολαιογράφος του πελάτη μου δεν με είχε ενημερώσει για αυτό. Μπορείτε να μου πείτε τι έγγραφα χρειάζομαι για τη διαδικασία αυτή; Θα ήθελα επίσης και τις απόψεις κάποιου που έχει ασχοληθεί με παρόμοιο θέμα στο παρελθόν.

Edit: Έπειτα από μία αναζήτηση επανέρχομαι και παραθέτω κάποια στοιχεία από ένα αρχείο που βρήκα κι έχω ανεβάσει εδώ :
http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=cat&id=49

----------


## thomas

Αν είσαι εκτός επιτρεπόμενης ανοχής τότε κάνεις χωρική μεταβολή . Για 3τμ δε νομίζω να γίνεται ζήτημα, είσαι εντός .

----------

